# Balaclava suggestions wanted



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi,

Winter will not release its grip here in the Philadelphia area. It was 2°F this morning and I decided to try the balaclava instead of my skull cap. My face was nice and warm on the decent, but when I stopped at the light my shield and glasses frosted up. Does anyone have recommendations for balaclavas with good mouth venting?

Ride Safe,

Joe 

PS: I have tried to adjust my breathing, but that is not a good solution.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

bmwjoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Winter will not release its grip here in the Philadelphia area. It was 2°F this morning and I decided to try the balaclava instead of my skull cap. My face was nice and warm on the decent, but when I stopped at the light my shield and glasses frosted up. Does anyone have recommendations for balaclavas with good mouth venting?
> 
> ...


Here's what I do: When I stop at the light, I pull it down to expose my mouth and nose, so the moisture doesn't back up. I don't need as much protection without the wind. When I start moving, I pull it back up as necessary. I do such adjustments frequently when riding, as needed. I think it's one of the great advantages of a stretch knit balaclava as opposed to a shaped face mask.

IME, it also helps to breath out through the mouth and direct the breath downward as much as possible when you're getting fogging.

I also have balaclavas in several different weights, for different temperature conditions. Irrelevant to your question, of course, as 2F would require the heaviest one in any event.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

^^^This.

Venting would work 2 ways. Good venting to breath out would mean reduced protection.

Now you could try a neoprene face mask that has the nose cut out at the bottom, something like this:

e4Hats.com: Neoprene Half Face Mask - Black


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The 45NRTH Lung Cookie Balaclava

Cosy piece. Easy to pull the nose/mouth cover down at stops etc.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> e4Hats.com: Neoprene Half Face Mask - Black


How heavy or warm any peice of clothing needs to be is VERY dependent on what temperatures you're already aclimated to and I also find that age comes into play. The coldest I've ever commuted in was 2F but I don't even bother anymore if it's below 10F. That said, I go snowboarding at ambient temps as low as -18F once or twice a year.

For ME, on the bike, a medium weight balaclava works fine down to about 10F and below that the same balaclava combined with the neopreen face mask linked above also keeps me plenty warm. Careful alternation between nose and mouth breathing does a fairly good job of keeping me from fogging up my glasses. It also helps to "kiss" the mouth vent area of the face mask when exhaling to prevent any steam from staying trapped inside the mask where it will rise up to your eyeballs.

The same system works for me on the snowboard too although for some reason I don't need to resort to the balaclava until the single digits whereas on the bike I wear it once it gets below about 35F. The neopreen still gets put on in the single digits.

And yes, the rugged outdoorsman complexion I had in my 20s could better be described as "experienced and weathered" now that I'm in my 40s. Old enough to know what he's doing but young enough to still do it and all that.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

3 Hole Face Mask Ski Mask Winter Cap Balaclava Hood Army Tactical Mask USA Made | eBay


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I use Gore's face mask. It's a really thin material, but it's still windproof and keeps my face warm, and it doesn't typically have as much fogging issues.

Gore Bike Wear Universal SO Face Warmer | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

kbwh said:


> The 45NRTH Lung Cookie Balaclava
> 
> Cosy piece. Easy to pull the nose/moth cover down at stops etc.


If I wore that thing around my neighborhood I might end up on the 'do not fly list'!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

bmwjoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> Winter will not release its grip here in the Philadelphia area. It was 2°F this morning and I decided to try the balaclava instead of my skull cap. My face was nice and warm on the decent, but when I stopped at the light my shield and glasses frosted up. Does anyone have recommendations for balaclavas with good mouth venting?
> 
> ...


I purchased a wool version that doesn't cover the mouth or nose, which doesn't other me as what I need is protection on the neck, ears, and head. It works great and avoids the fogging issue or difficulty breathing through the fabric.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I generally don't cover my mouth when wearing a balaclava. Then again, I don't ride when it's 2 degrees out either. If your glasses fog when you stop, push them out away from your face. They clear real fast once you start moving again.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

pmf said:


> I generally don't cover my mouth when wearing a balaclava. Then again, I don't ride when it's 2 degrees out either. If your glasses fog when you stop, push them out away from your face. *They clear real fast once you start moving again*.


Not at 2F. The condensation turns to ice immediately, and then it has to sublimate rather than evaporating from liquid to gas. That takes a lot longer.

But you wouldn't be expected to know that. ;-)


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Don't focus on the balaclava; focus on your eyewear.

To prevent the frosting up of your eyewear, switch from glasses to ski goggles for winter riding. Ignore the fact they won't look "cool"; it's about survival this time of year.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

http://www.seirus.com/snow-sports-detail/1382/?ltag=snow-sports-ByTag/clavas/

(Ski shops have this)


----------



## bmwjoe (Jul 15, 2012)

*This is what I was wanting*



tednugent said:


> Seirus Innovation - Ski and Snowboard Essentials, including gloves, hats, clavas, liners, quicks, face masks, and more!
> 
> (Ski shops have this)


This may solve the problem. I will have to check around.

You know it is cold out when Home Depot, Lowe's, Giant and Rite-Aid are sold out of hand warmers!

Ride Safe,

Joe


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

bmwjoe,

DHB (Wiggle's brand, in the U.K.) makes an excellent balaclava, and is widely used over here judging from meeting up with others at group rides. The reason it is so good is that it is specifically sown to move with your face, there is no bunching anywhere, and it is thin enough under your helmet (I even wear a cycling cap on top of it for days when the thermometer is not moving out of its base) with mouth-venting, yet it keeps you warm on those near 0 F days. That, and the fact it is long, longer than any I have tried (to tuck down into your coat/windbreaker/whatever) is a big benefit. 

I am like JCavilia in that it really pays to own a range of balaclavas. Still, any balaclava, at below, say, 10F, is going to fog your glasses up at a light unless you do like JC says and pull it down. Nice thing about the DHB one (and probably Descente's and P.I.s too, other brands I've seen) is that even with thick lobster gloves, the DHB is relatively easy to get quickly down and back up quickly. And when it goes back up, there's no snag and/or hesitation, because the just-enough compression holds it still wherever you move it (without spandexing the crap out of your face). They cost about about $15. 

Wiggle also makes exceptional ear covers too, in colors no less (I use the red, blue and yellow ones to help with visibility if I want to pair one with the balaclava instead of wearing a cycling cap, which I've done when cycling in really nasty, nasty cold). Battling the freeze and invisible black ice on roads is a major b!atch for us roadies in the winter. 

Good luck!


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

kbwh said:


> The 45NRTH Lung Cookie Balaclava
> 
> Cosy piece. Easy to pull the nose/mouth cover down at stops etc.


I have both the 45NRTH Lung Cookie and Toaster Fork balaclavas and find that I use the Toaster Fork much more than the Lung Cookie. It doesn't cover your nose or mouth but I'm warm enough in it down to ~0F, and with it not covering the nose or mouth I have no issues with the glasses fogging up. The Lung Cookie is just too warm and I really dislike breathing through it. Like dir-t said, it really depends on what you are acclimated to, I'm sure my colleagues from down under won't find it warm enough at 32F.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

I have 2, one with only an eye slit and the other with eye slit, nose slit and semi covered mouth opening. I have found that the 2nd one lets too much breath out all over the place and my glasses sometimes fog even while riding. Come to a stop and you can just forget it.

The one with the eye slit, I keep the bottom of the slit under my nose So nose breath gets out and away easily and mouth breath goes thru the material (fleece) and is 'filtered' somewhat. I also use an anti-fog wipe on the glasses.

When you do stop, you have to be aware of what can happen. I keep my head up and direct my breath downwards or out to the side.

I have to hand it to you for riding in 2 degree weather. I was out tonite @ 34 degrees and I thought I was tough.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

This is the best one I've ever had. My wife tried it and ordered another for herself.

PROTECTIVE Face protection offers at the cycling shop ROSE Bikes


----------

